# Sooome cool pics That where sent to me



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

those are on the cuddeback site


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are awsome!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Think that eagle bit off a little more than he could chew!!


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

not sure if you guys have seen this one yet or not



:sniper:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

man thoughs talons would hurt digging into your back like that. Awesome pictures. I'd love to see that.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

those are insane! that would be a great sight to see. but not one when your actaully hunting the coyote! :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's that coyote wrestling kid when you need him? I want him to try taking on that eagle! Or maybe he already did and that's why he hasn't been around in a while...

Where's Danny for that matter? I miss his advice


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

poor little fox


----------

